# Texins Archery Club and Range Annual Banquet



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome Neighbor!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!! I grew-up in Garland and have relatives still living in the area. I would like to get down there sometime and check-out your club, looks good.


----------



## anitewhisper (Oct 5, 2009)

Come on Down..let me know and I'll meet ya there and show ya around some Saturday!!


----------



## anitewhisper (Oct 5, 2009)

Well Hello Fellow Texan!!! What part of Grayson County? My family is from Fannin County


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* anitewhisper. Have fun here.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You come to the right place !*

 Go " Longhorns " ,:welcomesign: !


----------



## anitewhisper (Oct 5, 2009)

*Texins arhery club banquet cancelled*

Just got the word...the banquet scheduled for the 23rd is cancelled.
The economy has hit our members, and the rest of Americans HARD.

Well...we'll just start planning for 2011. Thats the spirit!!!


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

anitewhisper said:


> Well Hello Fellow Texan!!! What part of Grayson County? My family is from Fannin County


I live right on Lake Texoma, just north of Whitesboro, TX. I'm sure I'll make the rounds to your club in the coming year.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

